# How 2017 Chevy Cruze gets 52 MPG



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Good reading. Interesting that they only made 200 of the Cruzes so far.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

diesel said:


> Good reading. Interesting that they only made 200 of the Cruzes so far.


I don't believe it. I can see more than 200. It might just be slightly dated. 2 weeks ago that would have been true.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Wonder what real world fuel economy is going to be.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

EricSmit said:


> I don't believe it. I can see more than 200. It might just be slightly dated. 2 weeks ago that would have been true.


The article was dated Feb 27th, and later in the article it states that only 200 have been made "to date". Believe it or not, its right there.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

sparkman said:


> Wonder what real world fuel economy is going to be.


Based on our 1st gen CTDs - much higher.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Based on our 1st gen CTDs - much higher.


.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> The article was dated Feb 27th, and later in the article it states that only 200 have been made "to date". Believe it or not, its right there.


No, I mean I can literally see way more than 200 right this second. I can search Cruze with the 1.6 and boom, way more than 200 all over the country.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Good to know!!!

GM told me there will be a while to wait for the Cruze Diesel to be available in the "Media" fleet... I am in line though.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm also in line to review the Colorado ZR2 Diesel and I am really looking forward to that one!!!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> I'm also in line to review the Colorado ZR2 Diesel and I am really looking forward to that one!!!


Yes.

That is at the top of my list, if I were buying a truck right now. Extended cab. Diesel. DSSVs. Yes. Yes. Yes.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

MP81 said:


> Yes.
> 
> That is at the top of my list, if I were buying a truck right now. Extended cab. Diesel. DSSVs. Yes. Yes. Yes.


I'm with you on that for sure!!! Too bad I can't afford one!!! I really loved the Colorado Diesel Z71 I reviewed, I can only imagine how awesome the ZR2 is!!! I can't wait to get behind the wheel of one and really test it out!!!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> I'm with you on that for sure!!! Too bad I can't afford one!!! I really loved the Colorado Diesel Z71 I reviewed, I can only imagine how awesome the ZR2 is!!! I can't wait to get behind the wheel of one and really test it out!!!


I have yet to drive one - but if I do get one, it'll have to be the ZR2, since you can't get the extended cab and a diesel in the other trim levels (except a fleet WT).


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

MP81 said:


> I have yet to drive one - but if I do get one, it'll have to be the ZR2, since you can't get the extended cab and a diesel in the other trim levels (except a fleet WT).


I did not drive the extended cab, but a friend has a base model extended cab Colorado and looking at his back seat area I definitely prefer the Crew Cab, we had 4 adults and a teen in it and we all fit... The 2.8L baby Duramax engine is very nice!!! I towed a friends Skid Steer with it and while the mileage died from the weight, the truck handled the load fine!!!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> I did not drive the extended cab, but a friend has a base model extended cab Colorado and looking at his back seat area I definitely prefer the Crew Cab, we had 4 adults and a teen in it and we all fit... The 2.8L baby Duramax engine is very nice!!! I towed a friends Skid Steer with it and while the mileage died from the weight, the truck handled the load fine!!!


Yeah, I don't care about back seat room (the dog will fit plenty fine back there). I want the longer bed, without getting the longer truck. I also think the extended cab looks better too. Crew cab short bed looks okay, but the crew cab long bed is goofy. The extended cab is also the lightest box/cab configuration as well.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

MP81 said:


> Yeah, I don't care about back seat room (the dog will fit plenty fine back there). I want the longer bed, without getting the longer truck. I also think the extended cab looks better too. Crew cab short bed looks okay, but the crew cab long bed is goofy. The extended cab is also the lightest box/cab configuration as well.


The truck I reviewed was a Crew Cab Long Bed (which is a 6-foot bed if I remember correctly) so it isn't that long... But I can say that the extra length and weight was not a sacrifice in off road performance, the truck went just about anywhere we tried to take it. The only thing that hampered the off road performance was the low valence and the ZR2 takes care of that!!! I'd like the 6-feet bed so that it is still pretty usable for hauling stuff! I thought it looked good as was well proportioned as well, but that is totally personal preference... I generally like a short bed more than a long bed, but the small bed on the Colorado is a little too small for me...

I really liked the Electric Blue color that was available for 2016 models, but it seems that they have taken away that color for 2017... I would like to find an affordable CPO Colorado Diesel in a couple years!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, 6'2" versus 5'2".

I'm wanting a 1/4 ton to have a smaller truck compared to a 1/2 ton, so I want the length to be as short as possible, with the longest bed.


----------

